
Facebook and Telegram Are Hoping to Succeed Where Bitcoin Failed - tim_sw
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/28/technology/cryptocurrency-facebook-telegram.html
======
sigmar
>The coins from the other messaging companies are likely to look more like
traditional cryptocurrencies, with fluctuating values and a decentralized
design that would give users more control.

This doesn't seem right. MobileCoin from Signal is going to be a centralized
Stellar network, no? I'd imagine FaceCoin will look similarly centralized.

------
zelly
It will be 10x better in software quality than Bitcoin or Ethereum with 10x
better adoption by regulators.

Problem is, it can’t induce a speculative bubble (being a stablecoin), so 99%
of the reason to be excited over a cryptocurrency no longer exists with this.

------
panarky
If FB only wants to enable cross-border commerce, they could use an existing
open, distributed, independent cryptocurrency.

Instead they're creating their own token.

That tells us all we need to know about whether it will be open, distributed
or independent.

------
sfusato
A Facebook coin and "Bitcoin Failed" in the same sentence?! This must be
#8918293948192849th "death of Bitcoin" proclamation. The price/value is the
least significant feature/advance of what Bitcoin enabled.

Seriously, a Facebook coin now??? After all the recent Facebook's privacy
failures and whatnot. I understand they're trying to build a similar ecosystem
to what WeChat has in China, but really.

------
kerng
The media is funny, first they hype something, then they trash it - were in
reality Bitcoin is just what it is. Some appear at times frustrated or
desperate that they can't put a label on it. It's been there for quite a long
time now too.

------
Qworg
[https://outline.com/CFmKXB](https://outline.com/CFmKXB)

------
sadris
How did Bitcoin fail? If you're referring to transaction times, IOTA solved
that problem.

~~~
rayvy
I mean seriously though. I love how various media platforms ALWAYS talk about
Bitcoin as a failure. What? But then again, they only think of “success” as
some idea cut from the same cloth as current capitalist alternatives - the
very alternatives bitcoin was meant to disrupt. Bitcoin is an incredible
success IMO

~~~
imtringued
So you're saying I can't buy my steam games with it and that it is not
supposed to be used for paying for things?

